# From a Student: Why Go to Seminary?



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 17, 2010)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=415KBBZpSqA[/video]

Tommy transferred to *WSC* from The Master's Seminary a few years ago and graduated last Spring. He's in the midst of an internship with Terry Johnson at *Independent Presbyterian Church* in Savannah, GA right now.


----------

